
Velodyne Unveils Monster Lidar with 128 Laser Beams - mhb
https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/sensors/velodyne-unveils-monster-lidar-with-128-laser-beams
======
dzhiurgis
How many beams does a solid state laser has?

How is LIDAR resolution measured an how is it compares vs solid state?

